# egg eating female escudos



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

no wonder i wasnt getting any fertile eggs. i just saw one of my "pair" having a midnite snack. i think i had 4 females paired off. ive since taken out a female and replaced it w/ a male w/ my other pair and got eggs w/in an hour which appear to be fertile. 
there were 5 eggs earlier on tonite and one of the females is sitting right next to the remaining 3 eggs(w/ the probable female female pair). we`ll see if there are any left in the morning. no wonder i never heard any calling.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats an expensive dinner .  . I'm having a hard time figuring the sexes of my last two also . Mine have only layed one egg so far . The tad started wiggling today and the female gaurds the tad like its fort knox , and luckily neither of the other two have bothered it . 

Hopefully you can save the remaining eggs . You might have to try to get them down to a pair . 

I would like to do that with mine but I'm afraid to remove any because I,m not positive about the parents and don't want to remove the wrong one . 

Did you get any of the solid blue or red Escuados ? I'm wondering if they are as bold as the red-blue ones .


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I have mine in a trio 1:2 and havnt had problems with egg eating.. they seem to be doing fine even in a small QT tub.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Ha, and MJ said they would only take springtails!

Good luck...hope to see these get established real well here (if there is a club already, I'd like to join :wink: ).


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

hhahahaha yeah yeah


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

so have these been female heavy like the last imports?


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Mark, it looks like my guess that your missing egg in your escuado thread may be a good guess. Wonder if these little guys are more prone to egg eating? Frog Farm and Mike, how many do you all keep together?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i did have 2 tanks of 3 but now all mine are in groups of 2 as i think 3`s are too hard to figure when breeding occurs.
i`m taking all day tomorrow to try and figure things out. start seperating "pairs that have eggs and no calling and move callng males into a viv w/ each of the pairs that eggs are coming from and no calling.
i did that once already and it resulted in eggs w/in an hour but i don`t think these guys are fertile either. they stay black for like 4-5 days though so i know the females got it down right.
it`s just a matter of time but real interesting behaviors. i had a trio lay and tried to seperate one that wasn`t calling, no luck. so i took out the other non calling and replaced w/ the other and she was at the egg clutch and was lunging forward at the eggs either trying to eat them or push them off the brom. i found eggs from that pair later that nite.
2 of the originals i got were lining up next to each other and side kicking each other and jumping at and then pushing off each other. had to seperate them. i`m still having a hard time figuring anyone out other than the 2 tanks ive heard calling from and found eggs and there were only 2 individuals in the tank. other than that i`m baffled, but it`s fun learning or trying to at least.
sorry if it`s confusing text, i`m a little tired after the show.


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Aaron,
How much time after you got them took them to start calling??
Is their call loud??


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

My male started calling approx 5 minutes after i put him into his quarantine tank, much softer than a typical pum call but still very audible. seems raspier to me too


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

much more rapid beat than most pumilio and more insect sounding for lack of a better term. some of mine started calling immediately and one just called for the first time, to the best of my knowledge, 2 days ago(about 14 days after arrival i guess).


----------

